# Excel: column width to inches



## pamking (May 1, 2004)

Hello.

What is the equivalent in inches of the Excel column width and row height units?

Thanks.
Pam


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Interesting question.
If I set it to 100, it measures 1.4"
1.4" is 210 pixels.
Who can figure that out?


Anyone else?


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Sorry DB, can't resist.

Err, it depends on your Zoom setting.   

You could try & make some sense outta this thread:

http://www.google.co.uk/groups?hl=e...e=images&ie=UTF-8&as_ugroup=*excel*&lr=&hl=en

HTH Pam,
Andy


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

found these on Mr. Excel:

Column - http://www.mrexcel.com/archive/General/7704.html

Row - http://www.mrexcel.com/archive/General/223.html

hth,

drew


----------

